# Best Mutual WG Stories?



## drhouse22 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just started getting into it, was wondering if anyone had any must reads.


----------



## Coop (Oct 8, 2013)

More 2 Love More 2 Gain By Big Chris
Happy Heavy Honeymoon Haven (Correct name?) By Big Chris
Sam & Sarah By JakeMcDuck (This can be found on Deviantart & Curvage)
Control & Fustration By SNR2464
The Bet By SNR2464
Attitude Adjustment by AtlasD 
Anything Fanedfox has written.

Just to name a few


----------



## mp7251 (Oct 9, 2013)

Coop said:


> More 2 Love More 2 Gain By Big Chris
> Happy Heavy Honeymoon Haven (Correct name?) By Big Chris
> Sam & Sarah By JakeMcDuck (This can be found on Deviantart & Curvage)
> Control & Fustration By SNR2464
> ...



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3196


----------

